# pedal most similar to SS/BS Mini?



## almondcity (Jun 10, 2021)

Which PPCB pedal would be most like the smallsound/bigsound mini?






I'm thinking maybe Benson Preamp?  I believe they are both j201 pedals.  I'd like to replace my mini with a DIY version.  Thanks


----------



## vinylkey (Jun 10, 2021)

The Fairfield Circuitry Barbershop (Chop Shop) is pretty similar to the SS/BS Mini


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 10, 2021)

I find it fun to mutate circuits on a given board into something else where most people would say "Just build it on vero" or "You can build it on perf".

For example, I've repurposed a GuitarPCB Red Special (modded ROG May Queen) into a Barbershop after noticing similarities between the two circuits — it came about when wanting to add a tilt-EQ to the Barbershop. While it's not a tilt-EQ on the Red Special, it was a fun twist (you May have to twist some transistor legs around  ) to make a Barbershop with rudimentary EQ.

I've got the Chop Shop, but will build it straight up. Might have to order another one, as I've always wanted to build a Mini as well.


Adding a JFET boost onto the front of the Chop Shop may be easier than adding a BJT to the end of the Son of Ben.


----------



## scheffehcs (Jun 10, 2021)

Barbershop is close for low gain stuff, and it does have the voltage control. But the Mini gets into high gain/fuzz territory and the I find the voltage to be more useful. I love both pedals though. 

Hoping there is a Mini board in the works.

I’ve heard the Pigtronics Polysaturator aka PolyHog covers similar ground but I have yet to try one.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 11, 2021)

Just to clarify, I'm not talking about building something "like" or "close to", but building entire circuits on the backs of other boards.

With my aforementioned Red Special > Barbershop build, I could just bypass the EQ section to make it a full-blown Barbershop clone. 

The SS/BS Mini build on the Chop Shop board would be faithful to the Mini's schematic, with all the Mini's inherent high-gain/fuzz territory and voltage there to be misused and abused.


----------



## almondcity (Jun 11, 2021)

Yeah I've built a Barbershop and it's not as high gain as the Mini (at least mine isn't)


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 15, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> I find it fun to mutate circuits on a given board into something else where most people would say "Just build it on vero" or "You can build it on perf".


Yeah, you and me both!


----------

